# The New "In" Thing--Riding Yearlings (rant)



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Where oh where to I start....


Is it just me or have you noticed that people are riding their yearlings more often? No I'm not talking about the futurity horses, race horses, etc. I'm talking about back-yard breeder, rider, etc. people. 

I have been on facebook and I've noticed that people think its somehow okay to ride a yearling, some of these people have a lot of experience but others don't even know what a gelding is!

I mean...I don't know where people get the idea that its okay to ride a yearling. You wouldn't ask a 1 year old kid to carry a 25lb bag would you? If you answered yes, I feel for you child.

But am I the only one whos noticing this? 
Please don't start a fight. 

Thanks.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I have not witnessed it, and hope I never do!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Some people do it for the money, some people do it because they are uneducated...

People seem to get the impression that by overpowering a horse by riding it as a yearling, they have somehow mastered the art of breaking. Yearlings are so small and unbalanced, they hardly put up a fight, and are too dumb to know what's really going on.

It's just people who are too coward to teach their horse anything and think they need to overpower it to train it. I have the same beef with people who "tie-train" month-old babies. It's not training, it's just because they wear out faster and give up.

It's a dangerous way of thinking, because you'll always have to "up" yourself to overpower your horse, bigger spurs, bigger bits, bigger chains. 

But the fact is, a human cannot overpower a horse kindly. I prefer humans use their superior "brains" to be educators, not masters.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

oh vair oh said:


> Some people do it for the money, some people do it because they are uneducated...
> 
> People seem to get the impression that by overpowering a horse by riding it as a yearling, they have somehow mastered the art of breaking. Yearlings are so small and unbalanced, they hardly put up a fight, and are too dumb to know what's really going on.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I agree in the same vein I cringe when a FB friend posts pictures of their 3 year old jumping 3 ft fences. I know thats not huge in the whole scheme of things but on the other hand they are still babies. I know I can't throw stones as harness horses are raced as two year olds. That said when our boy started having "growing pains" and got bad gaited the trainer gave him time off. He did not make the races this year, he can try again next year as a big 17 hand three year old.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

It's horrible. And in part, big trainers can be blamed. They start youngster as long yearlings, to have them ready for the big money in time. And the lay person says, if the big ones do it, it must be okay. 
As for standies, yeah, they race as two year olds, but from what I've seen, the initial training is slow and steady and, they don't carry weight!!!!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I backed a couple of long yearling TB's. I was asked/hired to and I spent under ten minutes on their backs. He wanted me to do more but as I was working with these colts with the saddle I could tell they were not developed. I ended up backing them bareback and only ever walked them. I won't ever do it again. I have done more research and know better now. These horses went to the track the next year (small 'bush track' Marquis Downs in Saskatoon). 
I am coming to realize what ages are young for horses. I always thought five was old (not really old, just middle aged). Now I'm finding out that they're actually still considered babies at five.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

True standies don't carry weight in the USA. They are also warmed up a whole lot better (IMHO) before a race than a thoroughbred is before a race. Which means they are less likely to get a traumatic injury. They also race at a "slower gate", which does help in some ways. 

Part of the trend is the result of these amazing winning horses that are winning big shows at 2-3 year olds. The lay horse person sees them win, thinks hey how about that, I should do that. These horses go on to stallion or brood mare careers at age 5. Which is good because those that continue showing into an advanced age end up with not just physical but mental issues (burnout/ring sour).


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

A friend of mine had one of those, one that didn't make the cut for the big-$$$ reining futurity. This particular trainer worked with one in Germany and sold the burned out horses for big money to him. The mare became broodmare, had a nice filly who we put in training for the weanling futurity. Trainer thought it would be cute to have the owner's kid do showmanship with the mare. Everything went fine at the training facility, the boy was all proud that he could do it. When he entered the arena at the show, the mare COMPLETELY freaked, we had to pull her out, no show for the kid. She was a fine husband horse for slow trails, but as soon as you asked for something, she would shut down and nearly had a heart attack. She was physically sound, but mentally destroyed.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

heck, I don't like to see people riding their two year olds.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I wonder whether it's actually becoming more common...or whether the availability of internet (particularly Craigslist) in every home just makes the _knowledge_ of the incidents more widespread.

After all, just a few years ago, I would have never heard about some dumb-butt in Kentucky that was riding his 13 month old Belgian filly...but that didn't mean that it didn't happen.

As for it actually happening, I've never seen it in my area. There are a handful of folks around here that will start their 2 year olds, but most tend to wait until they are at least 3 before doing any kind of real training on them.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

IMO, there is NO excuse for putting that kind of strain on a baby. 

I personally can't stand horse racing for the fact that these trainers are asking 2 year olds, whose bodies, joints, tendons, and minds are still developing, to run hell bent for leather for a mile or more. I don't care HOW much you "condition" your 2 year old, this is simply too much, and this is why you see such tragic breakdowns on the track. One more year and these colts will be much better suited to handling the stresses of racing and might have a chance at a longer career...I also have issue with their so called "training", but I will save that for another rant.
Similarly, I have issue with these "big time" show people who are forcing their babies into training way too young, and to perform long before they are physically or MENTALLY ready for such demands, all for the sake of the that shiny buckle, trophy saddle, name in lights, and/or the $$$ they might get.... 
There is no excuse for this. None. If you're more concerned with getting to the pay window, than what you're ultimately doing to the young horse that you MUST start as a long yearling to make it to the futurities, then you need to find something else to do that doesn't involve pushing a living, breathing being into the dirt to get there.

*stepping off my soap box now*


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Agreed. I'm still really iffy about whether we'll start our coming 3 yr old this summer. I think it would be okay to get the very basics and do a little bit of trail riding at the walk for no more than 30 minutes... right?

I get so paranoid about when to start him -- but at the same time I can hardly wait to start hitting the trails with him!!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

If that's the 'in' thing......then I'm 'out'......:?


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I was reading for sale ads, and saw a shire filly advertised... born in May 2012 and broke to ride. Doing great on trails. WHAT!!! Couldn't believe it until I saw the accompanying photo. It was a baby alright.


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

When I found out Fayde (who was just coming 4 and already had an 8 month old colt on her side when I got her) wasn't even actually "green broke" as she was advertised, I just plain stopped and went back to the begining and let her have time to grow up a bit and recuperate from having a baby so young.

She is filling out nicely and I'm looking forward to starting her all over again this spring! 

I really hate that the big shows and races still have futurity events. If they would stop demanding babies show at that level, people wouldn't have an excuse to continue to push them that hard. But as long as the money is there, there will be trainers and owners who do it. :-(


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

It's one of my biggest peeves of all time. It's not fair to the horse, and there's NEVER a good reason to do it. I don't believe in breaking horses a day younger than 3, regardless of breed or gender. 

I once saw a 2-year-old paint who was ridden so hard that all 4 legs were swollen to twice their normal size from hoof to elbow. I happened to know her owner fairly well, and I'd thought the world of him. I lost all respect for him after that.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Basically, where there is money there are 'trainers'.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

It's also the breed association promoting the early start...most money is in the futurities/ early races. Actually, it is a good thing in their eyes....if horses break down, more are needed, more are being bred and registered......promotes the " industry".........


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes it's usually all about money, and then there's some who are so uneducated and ignorant they shouldn't even own horses that back them for fun and because they look big enough. I know people who start their 18 month olds and I hate it. My youngster is 3 1/2 right now and believe me I had pressure to start him at 2 and even just before three I still didn't think that he had grown into himself enough so I waited. When I introduce him to uneducated non-horsey people and explain that he has not been "ridden" I always explain to them why. I want my horse to be physically and mentally ready and I explain joints, muscle development, etc. In one month he will be going in for training and I have been on him a few times for short periods.


----------



## Just Ruthiey (Jul 12, 2010)

I've seen this alot, mostly under my own roof. My family used to race Tbs. So my dad is always on me to ride my filly, when I got her she was about a yr old. He said "you should have been on that horse, out and about". Well I've been waiting, she is now about 4, NOW I need to be doing stuff with her. Not big heavy duty stuff just a few laps out in the small back pasture.


----------



## tailskidwest (Jan 8, 2013)

All I can say is "Thank the show world" and thank you for bringing it up. I raise proformance bred reining horses and constatly hear the line that they should be getting started at 18 months old. Sorry, I think too much of the long term welfare of the horse. As yearlings, they are still babies, mentally and physically. Will my horses ever make the "big time", probably not at the futurity level. I have a reining bred mare that went through this as a youngin". Didn't make the cut for the futurity and it took me two years to get her to just be a "horse" again. Took another year to get her deprogrammed of reining patterns. Its all she knew and yes she was a serious handful the first time I rode her out of the arena! Is she still a reiner? Yes, but one that won't freak out when out of the reining environment. Good on ya for speaking out on this subject!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> heck, I don't like to see people riding their two year olds.


 
Totally agree let them be babies. I wont back a horse until they are at least 3 and only then if well grown.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

It's about business. Horses are stock. Some of us love them as pets, but I'm not gonna fault someone for doing what makes a successful business. It's like having a pet pig and getting mad at people who butcher their pigs. But we all still eat bacon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kido (Jul 17, 2012)

I think this is a very good article and everyone wanting to back a horse should read it first:

http://www.distanceriding.org/php/articles/health/Function.pdf


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

tiffanyodonnell said:


> It's about business. Horses are stock. Some of us love them as pets, but I'm not gonna fault someone for doing what makes a successful business. It's like having a pet pig and getting mad at people who butcher their pigs. But we all still eat bacon
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
But if you damage your stock by treating them incorrectly then that is simply management and bad for business. Yearligs are no way ready to be ridden their bones are not developed enough.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Clava said:


> But if you damage your stock by treating them incorrectly then that is simply management and bad for business. Yearligs are no way ready to be ridden their bones are not developed enough.


Sorry that should read "bad management" 

(and yearlings)


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

tiffanyodonnell said:


> It's about business. Horses are stock. Some of us love them as pets, but I'm not gonna fault someone for doing what makes a successful business. It's like having a pet pig and getting mad at people who butcher their pigs. But we all still eat bacon
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Kind of like fighting dogs, right?

I eat meat...and my animals that I raise to butcher live happy, healthy lives as stress free as possible. Just because they're livestock destined for my freezer doesn't mean that they should receive any less consideration. They are LIVING beings, and are deserving of my respect as such. In fact, I treat them as well as, if not better than, the way I treat the animals that are my pets.

If all you can see is dollar signs when you look at your young horse and will do whatever it takes to achieve those dollar signs, then maybe you should play the stock MARKET, and leave the living stock to those who can see beyond the instant gratification of getting to the pay window.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Just thought Id add that my meat animals live better than most people. That is my income and the food that feeds my family. If I treated them badly I would lose money and food. I completely 120% agree with Red Cedar Farm and am appalled people would risk their horses long term health for a short term goal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

My old trainer started jumping her youngest at 2. He was cantering by 1 1/2 years. She started him at 10 months. I hated watching Rowdy put under that pressure ...
And what I found was, the more she rode him, the worse he got. We had gone to a show in Oklahoma, so we were gone for a week, therefore Rowdy had a break. When we got back, and she rode him, he did great! She was quite proud of him, and 'took it easy' on him... Which was going through all gaits and riding for about half an hour. I was disgusted. 
The day after, she rode him again. He was worse, she rode him harder. This continued for the whole week. By the 5th or so day, he was bucking, and she was riding him for 1 1/2 hours+. How is this helping him? It's not! They just get frustrated, and put into pain because of it. It's ridiculously uneccasary, and I promise Rowdy likely won't be sound at 10 years of age. It's just sad.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

This is part of the reasons why a friend of mine and I are not nearly as close as we used to be: She began free jumping her yearling two foot weekly and becan riding him at a year and a half :/


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Red Cedar Farm said:


> Kind of like fighting dogs, right?
> 
> I eat meat...and my animals that I raise to butcher live happy, healthy lives as stress free as possible. Just because they're livestock destined for my freezer doesn't mean that they should receive any less consideration. They are LIVING beings, and are deserving of my respect as such. In fact, I treat them as well as, if not better than, the way I treat the animals that are my pets.
> 
> If all you can see is dollar signs when you look at your young horse and will do whatever it takes to achieve those dollar signs, then maybe you should play the stock MARKET, and leave the living stock to those who can see beyond the instant gratification of getting to the pay window.


If it is wrong to train horses at a year old, if the research shows it is damaging and cruel, then we should be writing to the organizations who encourage that to stop having those events. Complaining on this forum is not going to change it. As long as its legal and there are shows where it's rewarded, it is a waste of breath to tell others to stop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

xJumperx said:


> My old trainer started jumping her youngest at 2. He was cantering by 1 1/2 years. She started him at 10 months. I hated watching Rowdy put under that pressure ...
> And what I found was, the more she rode him, the worse he got. We had gone to a show in Oklahoma, so we were gone for a week, therefore Rowdy had a break. When we got back, and she rode him, he did great! She was quite proud of him, and 'took it easy' on him... Which was going through all gaits and riding for about half an hour. I was disgusted.
> The day after, she rode him again. He was worse, she rode him harder. This continued for the whole week. By the 5th or so day, he was bucking, and she was riding him for 1 1/2 hours+. How is this helping him? It's not! They just get frustrated, and put into pain because of it. It's ridiculously uneccasary, and I promise Rowdy likely won't be sound at 10 years of age. It's just sad.


10 months of age?? Jumping at 2??

Am I missing something here?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh, nononono you don't know the REAL "in" thing to do. Ride the LAME yearlings.

Lady at my barn insists on lunging her lame young horse, who is now two (this started as a yearling). It headbobs around the arena listlessly in smaller and smaller circles. And THEN she gets a friend to ride it because she, who is not overweight, thinks she is too heavy for it. I don't think 20lbs. makes a difference sweety!!

Poor, poor horse. Her last horse was dead lame and put down by 5 years old


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

^^^ thats horrible! Regardless of age you don't ride a head bobbing lame horse. You find out why they are lame! Then if you exercise you follow the exercise program laid out by an expert in equine lameness (aka your vet).


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

It's not new. People have been riding yearlings for decades.


----------



## Bugaboo (Apr 21, 2012)

I know is was said more for backyard horses, but I thought this was very relevant regardless.

I prefer to let them go to three year olds, and even then, I don't ride hard. I start light lunging work, once or twice a week for 10-15 minutes as yearlings until two when I start putting a saddle on and lunging for longer periods, expecting more difficult things. Maybe occasionally sit in the saddle and walk for a few strides and then dismount(I'm 4'11" and 112lbs). Then at three, I begin actual breakdown of training.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vrEdbAbpTlY


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow....there is a guy in my area that goes out west and buys weanlings or yearlings from ranches and breaks them at two then turns around weeks later and takes them on a 250 mile rigorous cross state ride.:shock: He sells them afterwards.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> Where oh where to I start....
> 
> 
> Is it just me or have you noticed that people are riding their yearlings more often? No I'm not talking about the futurity horses, race horses, etc. I'm talking about back-yard breeder, rider, etc. people.
> ...


It's an age-old issue that, like every other good and bad thing, has "heightened awareness" with the dawning of the internet.

Quite a few years ago, I was privvy to seem some fat slob of a man riding a skinny 18 month old SSH on an organized ride! The poor horse went down with him.

Believe me, I was biting my tongue until it nearly bled to shut up because:

1. I am a retired Yankee in a Good Ole Boy county south of the Mason-Dixon where horses are treated way beneath the cloven hoof of a cow, and traded off faster than rabbits have litters.

2. The Loser S.O.B had his TWO very young children along, each on their own horses. I'm talking not older than ten.

Between those two things, I could not ride up to him and tell him what big idiot and loser he was.

And of course when you cutely carry your children along on their own horses, you are teaching them it's ok to do this to such a young horse and they will most likely "play that forward" when they grow up.

So no, it isn't just you and it isn't something new. Idiots abound in every venue --- always have and always will:evil:


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Our new "baby" is 20 months old and I don't think we will even attempt to ride him for at least another year. Depends on if those knees close or not. Linus may end up being closer to 4. We will see what happens when he "grows" up


----------



## PercheronMom (Oct 11, 2012)

I found that I had a hard time explaining to people why I wasn't riding my guy, when he was a baby. My guy is a 4 1/2 year old, 19hh, 2,000 pound Percheron, who has only grown an inch since he was 3 years old. YAY! So he was a big baby!

I have been riding him for about 6 months now. I try to explain how important it is to let a horse grow, develop mentally and physically, and get muscles. How a big horse doesn't mean that he is mature, just big. People just see a huge horse and assume he is "strong."


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

A guy offered to break my yearling over a weekend and my parents almost said yes to it! Honestly, what is going on in their minds!

At the same place, the woman was riding a yearling or 2 year old stallion, on trails and had been riding it hard on a regular basis.

My yearling, at 1 1/2 I sat on his back. At 2, I sat on his back and asked for a walk. At 3, I sit on him bareback or saddled and encourage and speed movement.


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

I started my mare at 20 months. 
She's 6 now, and still kicking. 

Even tho she was started at 20 months, I took my time with her. Now, at age 6 I am just starting to compete on her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AllieJ333 (Nov 2, 2012)

No one should be riding yearlings! They are not yet mentally or physically sound for riding. In my opinion, it's just plain cruel.


----------



## mysolarflare (Jan 21, 2013)

A girl i ride with started her horse at one and a half it just baffles me, the horse is an absolute brat now, and bucks everytime she is asked to canter at the age of three and they will be jumping her at early four, not even checking with the vet oto make sure her knees are ready first


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

The mental stress as well as the physical stress is to much for that age. Even if the poor young things manage to hold up physically, their minds are a wreck. 
Once again I am proud to ride a breed that is not allowed in the show ring under saddle until at least 4 years old. They cannot compete in adult classes until age 5.


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

Quicker they're broke, the quicker they sell. It's obvious the yearlings being ridden are either A) For racing or B) Profit... Both of which the owner could care less that the horse breaks down at the young age of 9 (if that).

My filly I broke in I put a Wintec AP on her back for a bit just for her to "feel" it when she was a yearling, but didn't do anything more. The closest she got to "wearing" a saddle was a girl strapped around her girth by another leather. She was ridiculously broke to ride on her first ride at 4 years of age (I had her at 11 months old). Just because I did nothing but ground work with her. 'Course she was the first horse I broke and forgot they don't come with auto-pilot steering lol!

I can't stand people breaking in two year olds and breaking in a yearling is just cruel.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Actually, breaking yearlings is nothing new. Easy Jet ran his first race as a yearling, the Christmas Futurity at Blue Ribbon Downs in 1968. (not exactly recently) and he won the race.

He was put down in 1993 after he foundered late in life. He was 26. He retired from the race track completely sound after racing 38 times. Didn't exactly hurt him did it?

So, I guess there are no hard fast rules and I guess that it can NOT be said that early riding always leads to early lameness. It has not been my experience anyway. I have not had any problems with horses started at 24 months or even a month or two earlier than that. They have trained just a well and stayed just as sound. While it sounds like it makes sense, it is just not proven out in the real world that waiting is better. It mainly costs more money and takes more time as you have to maintain and feed a horse for years longer before you find out if they are going to work for the purpose they were bred and raised for. I personally think the disadvantages outweigh the advantages of waiting until a horse is 3 or 4 years old to even start.


----------

